# Paying deposit for flat



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi all,

First post, so please be nice 

My husband has a job in Barcelona, so we'll be there from the end of Oct. We're going out there in a couple of weeks to look at flats, and most places seem to want a minimum of 2 months' rent as a deposit, plus admin fees. My question is, what's the best way to pay this? We don't want to carry that much cash (especially not in somewhere renowned for pickpockets!) and travellers' cheques seem to be very expensive. 

Can we open a bank account for non-residents as soon as we arrive and then make an international transfer from our UK account? We're only out there for 5 working days, so it has to be quick. Another thought was a prepaid cash card, but it depends if we're allowed to pay the deposit by card or if it has to go straight to the landlord.

I have asked the agency what people normally do, but any advice would be very much appreciated


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

goingtobcn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First post, so please be nice
> 
> ...


I seem to remember that I opened a bank account with just my passport as ID....I did have an address in Spain but I think the address entered into the documents the bank issued was my UK one, the address then on my passport.

I didn't have residency or NIE and wasn't on the padron at the time, I remember that!
As you will have an address very soon I don't think there will be a problem.

There is almost certainly bound to be a branch of your UK bank in Barcelona too.

Whatever you decide, good luck and enjoy Barcelona...I love it!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I seem to remember that I opened a bank account with just my passport as ID....I did have an address in Spain but I think the address entered into the documents the bank issued was my UK one, the address then on my passport.
> 
> I didn't have residency or NIE and wasn't on the padron at the time, I remember that!
> As you will have an address very soon I don't think there will be a problem.
> ...


yes, you should be able to open a non-resident account with your passport at most banks

every landlord I've ever dealt with has wanted a cash deposit though

the legal requirement btw is one month returnable deposit, one month rent upfront - any agent fee or larger deposit is between you & the agent


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

goingtobcn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First post, so please be nice
> 
> ...



It's a renters market so do NOT pay two months deposit. One month is normal plus one months rent in advance and some admin cost for the agent.


Spain is a cash society - everything is done with cash. This is quite hard for us Brits to accept but that's the way it is. Cheques are no longer used, credit cards are rarely accepted except in the larger shops. Bank transfers are fine but they are not immediate which a landlord would require.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you for all the replies 

mrypg9 - I thought it must be possible as I've helped someone do a similar thing here. We bank with NatWest and the Coop though, don't think they have any branches abroad... And thank you, we're really looking forward to living there!

xabiachica - interesting to know about the legal requirement - will bring this up with them. 

snikpoh - would a transfer from Spanish bank to Spanish bank not be immediate? Or at least the proof of it? We're just really concerned about carrying so much cash around... I guess the thing to do would be to take the maximum amount from a cash machine on each of our debit cards, plus a cash passport, once we've chosen a flat.


----------

